# Rose oil vs. rose hip oil



## eirrak (Jan 9, 2002)

I can't seem to find the right words to search for this on the web and I'm hoping someone out there can help me!

Is there a difference between essential rose oil and essential rose hip oil? I have a book that has recipes calling for rose oil, but accidentally bought rose hip oil. Are the they same? Does anyone know a decent web site that might tell me more info on rose hip oil?


----------



## mamabuttercup (Jan 29, 2002)

Rose Hip oil is from rose hips that form after the rose blooms (look kind of like an applerelated family) Anyway rosehips are very high in Vit C and in lots of teas: more medicinal
Essential oil of rose is from the flower. Its very stong perfumey smelling. Good in baths lotions soaps etc. : more cosmetic
Hope that helps








peace, mambc


----------

